# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour du Loiret ...

## Allys

Bonjour à tous ...
Je m'appelle Sylvie et j'habite à une vingtaine de kilomètres d'Orléans ...

Ma petite troupe :

[img]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

Biscotte (à gauche) un vrai démon pot de colle et Tartine très gentille et très calme

[img]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

Dico 

Dico et Biscotte adoptés à la spa 45 et tartine au amis des chats du 45

et la petite dernière qui vient d'arriver ...

[img]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

Féria

----------


## Cerise15

Bienvenue à toi et tes loulous    ::

----------


## Stefany

Bienvenue à toi et à ta jolie troupe de poilus    ::

----------


## Isabel31

:bienvenue:   Quelle belle troupe !   :amour3:

----------


## hilda59



----------


## etosky



----------


## ptikuik

:bienvenue:  sur Rescue

jolie troupe   :amour:

----------


## sophietbandy

Bienvenue sur le forum très jolie troupe   ::

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour et   :bienvenue:  à toi et à ta jolie troupe de poilus parmi nous !

----------


## Allys

Merci beaucoup pour votre accueil    ::  

Visite chez le doc véto ...



Après cette dure après midi .. un repos mérité ..

----------

Bienvenue à toi et ta famille animaux!   ::

----------


## Allys

Je viens d'emmener ma petite tartine en urgence chez le doc véto ...   ::  

Elle ne mange plus depuis hier (elle ne mangeait pas beaucoup depuis son coriza) et je la trouvait toute molle ...

La doc m'a dit qu'elle était anémiée .. elle l'a gardée en la mettant sous perf et sous lampe ... mais elle ne me laisse pas beaucoup d'espoir    ::

----------


## Allys

La véto vient d'appeler .. elle a fait une éco et une ponction à ma petiteTartine .. le verdict est tombé .. c'est la PIF (je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est) c'est très grave m'a dit la doc ...
Aucun traitement possible .. il faut se résigner à l'endormir    ::  

Ma pauvre petite Tartine si jeune et déjà partie chez les anges    ::

----------


## Little Suzie

Vraiment navrée pour toi et ta petite louloute  :ange2:  . 

C'est trop triste, je ne m'y ferai jamais.   :kao7: 

Je t'envoie plein de courage. 
 ::

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour Allys, vraiment désolée pour le départ de ta petite boule de poil, je partage ton chagrin et te dis soit courageuse, tu as fais ton possible pour elle, Tartine était née sous une mauvaise étoile, chez les animaux ,c'est comme chez les humains y en a qui ont toutes les chances et d'autre qui n'en auront jamais ! (la PIF est je pense un genre de sida chez les chats, toi tu ne risquait rien mais tes autres chats si ça s'attrappe en se battant entre chats , je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette petite Tartine n'a pas été testée ! Je pense que c'est ça, mais demande à ton véto pour plus de sureté )Je pense beaucoup à toi et te fais de gros   :bisous3:

----------


## Allys

Merci pour vos messages 

pour les tests je ne m'y connais pas trop mais Tartine avait été testé FIL / Fev négatif au mois d'aout .. je sais pas si c'est de cela dont vous vouliez parler

----------


## chouchou444

Bonjour Allys, Effectivement j'ai du me tromper, tu devrais demander à ton véto ce que ça veut dire , et lui demander si tes autres minous risquent quelque chose ? Je te renouvelle toute mon amitié et te fais un gros   ::

----------


## Allys

J'ai revu la véto .. elle m'a montré le prélèvement de liquide tout jaune qu'ils avaient fait sur ma povre titine ... et qui leur fait dire à 98 % que c'est bien la pif .. elle m'a proposé d'envoyer le rélevement je ne sais où pour être sur .. mais à quoi bon .. cela ne fera pas revenir ma pauvre tartine    ::  

Je lui ai demandé si il existait un test pour Biscotte mais a priori il s'agit d'une ponction pour récupérer du liquide si liquide il y a ... en fait c'est très invasif ... et puis elle me dit que même si on découvrait que Biscotte était contaminé on ne pourrait rien faire alors il valait mieux lui éviter cet examen embêtant ...

Elle pense qu'il faut que j'attende 15 jours 3 semaines pour reprendre un nouveau titi ... car si Biscotte n'a pas déclaré la maladie dans ce laps de temps il ne devrait plus y avoir de risque .. 
J'ai nettoyé toute la maison en grand à grand renfort d'eau de javel .. je ne sais pas si cela était utile mais cela m'a un peu rassuré ... c'est surement idiot ..

Biscotte est toute triste cette semaine ... elle cherche un peu moins sa copine mais elle veut toujours être sur moi et elle miaule beaucoup ... Je vais essayer de voir pour lui retrouver une copine pour la semaine prochaine ou dans 15 jours ..

----------


## chouchou444

Bonsoir Allys, pauvre Biscotte.....j'ai connu ça et c'est même ce qui nous fait le plus mal à nous ....ils ont perdu leurs amis et on ne peut rien leur expliquer !!!!!!!! Gros bisous à toi et énorme calin pour la jolie Biscotte !

----------


## Allys

re bonjour à tous .. 

je reviens vers vous pour vous présenter la nouvelle petite minette qui a rejoint la petite troupe ...


la petite banette à son arrivée ...

Elle a été jeté dans un fossé avec sa soeur jumelle; par des gens certainement très sympathiques et fréquentables .. d'après le véto elle avait tout juste 6 semaines ...

Malgré tout, la demoiselle est en pleine forme et sait déjà prendre sa place grâce à ses coups de griffe ...
Biscotte et Féria, un peu trop brute pour jouer au démarrage en ont fait les frais  

Maintenant tout va bien, ça fait une semaine que la demoiselle nous a rejoint .. 





Avec deux inspecteurs des travaux .. ça va beaucoup moins vite   ::  



Le carton de l'arbre à chat c'est très marrant aussi  :danse: 


L'essayer .. c'est l'adopter ..





Ou comment faire comprendre à un chien que c'est un arbre à chat    ::

----------


## chouchou444

Re-bonjour Allys, comme tu dois être heureuse et tes minettes aussi maintenant que chacun à pris ses marques .....souvent c'est un peu rude au début et après ce sont tous des inséparables ! J'adore avoir des bonnes nouvelles comme ça ...............!    ::   ::

----------


## Columba

Bonjour voisine    ::  

Belle famille, merci pour tous les animaux que tu aides   :amour:

----------


## forzanino



----------

